

Dual flush: interface design gone down the drain - tripu
http://blog.pablobm.com/post/52697207849/dual-flush-interface-design

======
jejones3141
The ironic part is that I've seen those combined with automatic flush--which
has a tendency to go off multiple times anyway as one moves around. How does
it know which way to flush, or do I want to know?

~~~
tripu
No, you don't.

